
How To Encrypt Your Gmail & Facebook Messages - darkduck
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/encrypt-gmail-facebook-messages/
======
pieter
Of course your autosaves will still be sent to gmail in plaintext while
writing your original message.

------
lvh
I am offended that people try to sell me AES as if that was a necessary and
sufficient requirement for security. In this case, it's certainly not
sufficient...

------
cgranade
What we really need is the ability to use pubkey systems like OpenPGP without
hacking the script context of a page (a la FireGPG--- while good, it was
fragile with respect to Gmail changes). I would love to have browsers bake in
PGP support and for sites like Gmail and FB to start relying on the browser
for encryption services.

~~~
oakenshield
It's best done at Google or at your email client. Anything elsewhere (e.g., at
a browser) will suffer the same fate as FireGPG. I don't see Google ever doing
it for Gmail -- normal people don't care about encrypting their emails, and
Google will not want to risk losing the ability to show context-sensitive ads.

------
mtogo
Ah yes, AES implemented in javascript and dropped in a page via bookmarklet.
What could _possibly_ go wrong?

------
oakenshield
Perfect. And the password will be shared over Google talk, I bet.

